
Apple Watch Bitcoin Complications - elliptic37
http://applewatchbitcoin.com/complication.html
======
mewEnigma
How often can Apple Watch face refresh with new data?

~~~
elliptic37
from the docs it seems similar to ios background refresh, which has ~10 minute
minimum interval
[https://developer.apple.com/library/prerelease/ios/documenta...](https://developer.apple.com/library/prerelease/ios/documentation/General/Conceptual/WatchKitProgrammingGuide/ComplicationEssentials.html#//apple_ref/doc/uid/TP40014969-CH27-SW1)

